# 2 new older soda water bottles from Ottawa Ontario



## RCO (Nov 27, 2014)

a couple more bottles from my weekend trip out to eastern Ontario , well the one I actually found online and other at same antique store I found other bottle for $3 .the tally ho I found thru another collector and he had no use for the bottle so I bought it off him , its in good condition and has a nice light green colour to it. it like dates from 1914-20's era I would suspect as company operated during that time . I haven't really seen any other bottles from this company so don't know much more about it .the R Irvine Ltd I found in a box of junk bottles and only paid $3 for it , however it is a really old bottle even though it looks more like a clear plain 10 oz bottle , book lists company as operating from 1906-1911.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 27, 2014)

Neat stuff, man.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 27, 2014)

Great pick ups!....It's amazing how many companies used those generic bottles, you can see that extra mold seam across the shoulder for the interchangeable face plate. My King Edward Soda Water Company from Yorkton, Sask. is the same style.That'd be cool if there was a bottle archive for each bottle design showing all the companies that used it.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice finds.  Keep hunting.Scott


----------



## RCO (Nov 28, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Great pick ups!....It's amazing how many companies used those generic bottles, you can see that extra mold seam across the shoulder for the interchangeable face plate. My King Edward Soda Water Company from Yorkton, Sask. is the same style.That'd be cool if there was a bottle archive for each bottle design showing all the companies that used it.



I have noticed that during my time collecting that a lot of Canadian bottles are the same bottle just different names on them , seems to be a couple major companies that made a lot of the bottles here.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2014)

I like that Irvine, never seen that variation (though I have a similar bottle with larger embossing).  This is the only other Tally-Ho bottle that I know of, though I've never seen one in person: http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/tally_ho.htm  The aqua ones are much more common, I think.


----------



## RCO (Nov 28, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> I like that Irvine, never seen that variation (though I have a similar bottle with larger embossing).  This is the only other Tally-Ho bottle that I know of, though I've never seen one in person: http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/tally_ho.htm  The aqua ones are much more common, I think.



tally ho lasted until early 40's according to book so that bottle is likely older than mine , I haven't really seen any other tally ho bottles either .the R Irvine I found at same store as pure spring , I don't think they knew much about bottles and had likely found a box at a yard sale and put it out for sale . I don't think they realised how old it was either as some might think it was never than 1910 era if they weren't familiar with company .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2014)

Until the 40's?!  That's weird, I've never seen a Tally-Ho bottle that recent.  Maybe they were either using generics by that point or only dealt in fountain drinks.


----------



## Bruce A. McDonald (May 2, 2021)

Hi: Would the Tally Ho bottle be still available. I would be interested in buying it from you.
Thanks Bruce McDonald


----------



## logan.the.collector (May 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple more bottles from my weekend trip out to eastern Ontario , well the one I actually found online and other at same antique store I found other bottle for $3 .the tally ho I found thru another collector and he had no use for the bottle so I bought it off him , its in good condition and has a nice light green colour to it. it like dates from 1914-20's era I would suspect as company operated during that time . I haven't really seen any other bottles from this company so don't know much more about it .the R Irvine Ltd I found in a box of junk bottles and only paid $3 for it , however it is a really old bottle even though it looks more like a clear plain 10 oz bottle , book lists company as operating from 1906-1911.


I know I never stop talking about my local stuff, but the embossing on that Tally-Ho really reminds me of one of my hutches. Same color and everything.  Neat bottle!


----------



## pmustang27 (May 13, 2021)

Found soda water but coca cola nov 20 1923
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

